# Hempy with hydroton?



## MickFoster (May 27, 2009)

Has anybody ever used hydroton as the medium for hempy buckets?  Just wondering if it will work - beats having to replace the perlite everytime.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 27, 2009)

yes.
go check out growin greens journal.
he uses hydroton with hempys.
im sure you could use any hydroponic medium
it is hydro remember but you do the watering


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 4, 2009)

I am trying one with hydroton right now, alongside the standard mix, and so far I'm happy with it and will probably never mess with perlite/vermiculite again. Hempys are great! I'm confident the hydroton with do just as good or better, but it's only been a week.


----------



## SMOK3R (Oct 4, 2009)

Crazy... I figured you would need a medium that would absorb a bit more fluid than tron.  I would love to see this in action


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Oct 4, 2009)

ya im curious about hydroton too, im gonna eventually get the ebb grow 12 bucket kit but do not know wat medium to go with! would it be better to get something that retains water a lil more???


----------



## wandering minstrel (Oct 23, 2009)

What may be even better is coco with hydroton in the res...Hempy himself is going to report this grow soon


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 24, 2009)

I tried one with hydroton alongside my other hempys and it failed, the hydroton doesn't pull the moisture up, it would just sit in the res, the plant could dry out and die while the res stayed full. I guess if you watered it everyday, but it seems kinda contrrproductive. I won't use it again, but the coco on hydroton sounds good. The hydroton is excellent fill for the res though, probably the best choice for the bottom 2". Rinsing all that perlite and verm is a huge pain.


----------



## wandering minstrel (Oct 24, 2009)

and the coco wicks...


----------

